# t-dsl über dfü?



## Visual EZ++ (24. März 2002)

--------------------


----------



## nexus (25. März 2002)

Hoi, 
Hier befindet sich ein Artikel, indem das sehr ausführlich erklärt wird.  
Ist übrigens allen zu empfehlen. 
Man ist dann nicht auf die dumme T-Online Software angewiesen. Die Verbindung in Internet geht so viel schneller.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach:

1. Installiere die TDSL Treiber
2. Richte einen neuen DFÜ-Zugang ein
3. Zugangsdaten eingeben: Anschlusskennung + T-Online-Kennung + Mitbenutzernummer@t-online.de

Bsp: 880012345678520012345678#0001@t-online.de
4. Passwort eingeben
5. loslegen


----------



## Visual EZ++ (25. März 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. April 2002)

Was man nicht alles schön es findet zum glück ahbe ich diesmal die search funktion genutzt ... udn nicht einfach so einen neuen Thread geöffnet THX

mfg Mk


----------

